# New duravane Predators



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I know there had been some talk of the new Predator vane on here, but I wasnt able to find any pictures of them.
I just got a few sample packs of them in the mail and fletched them up.
These vanes are similar to the Blazers I guess you could say, but are made of a softer material which makes them much easier to fletch and they also dont dig into my face like the blazers I had tried.
I got these arrows ready to go for turkey season, and I think I am going to really like these vanes.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Here is another picture to compare them to a 2.5" 3D vane


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Here's mine. I did up a half dozen and sent them with a buddy on a ram last weekend. They flew very well. I will be using them this season.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone weigh them yet?


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

5 grains, 2" long.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

JMHO, but the stiffness of the Blazers is what helps them control like they do. Mine fly awesom with my 100 gr Phantom BH's. 

If the vanes are softer, I wonder if they'll still have the control needed to fly cut on contact and othe broadhead just as well as the Blazers?

Serge P.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I still havent tested them with any fixed blade heads, but my Mechanical flew very well with these vanes, and so did the small game points I use for Prairie dogs.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I just set some up and I will be tesing fixed blade flight.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

possum said:


> I just set some up and I will be tesing fixed blade flight.


I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with, I really want to test them some myself as well, but dont have any fixed heads at the moment.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

The new vanes are great wit an 85 grain thunderhead and axix 400,I'musing a 2% offset.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The stiffness of a vane would be important to a fast arrow. I would put my money on the Blazer for a tighter group at 50 yards with arrow speed greater than 280 FPS.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

whitetail99 said:


> The stiffness of a vane would be important to a fast arrow. I would put my money on the Blazer for a tighter group at 50 yards with arrow speed greater than 280 FPS.


Should be interesting to see. I need to get some more predators to mess around with, I ruined the half dozen arrows they were on shooting turkeys and ground squirrles. I usually shoot about 290 fps with my hunting bow, so i am hoping they will stear my broadheads at that speed.


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have put the predators on my 340 Axis hunting arrows @29.625" AL, 30" DL, and a BlackKnight Dualy set a 70#. I am using a 100 grain G5 Montec. The overal weight is 427 gr. on the average. The are flying at 315 fps. The predators so a very nice job all the way out to 60 yds. The Blazers work well to though, they are just stiffer. I like a little flexibility.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

BlackKnight81 said:


> I have put the predators on my 340 Axis hunting arrows @29.625" AL, 30" DL, and a BlackKnight Dualy set a 70#. I am using a 100 grain G5 Montec. The overal weight is 427 gr. on the average. The are flying at 315 fps. The predators so a very nice job all the way out to 60 yds. The Blazers work well to though, they are just stiffer. I like a little flexibility.


the blazers do fly nice, but I had troubles with them because of how stiff they are.


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

i was shooting blazers and went back to 3" duravanes and had better results. i think it's because there more flexable. but, i wanna try some of those predators. i like the design of the blazer but if the predators are the same design as the blazer but with the flex of the regular duravanes i wonder how they'll work. i'll have to get some and give them a try.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hope to try some of these out this fall.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice looking vanes ...... and I love the 4" Duravanes ...... but the 2" Predator does not control a broadhead as well as the Blazer.

I shot them side by side for 2 days ..... with several different broadheads ..... and although they do acceptably well ....... not as good as the Blazer. And they have a little bit of a "hiss" as they fly towards the target.

This year I will be shooting either the 4" Duravane or the Blazer.


----------



## 2050z (Aug 5, 2004)

I have the Predators on my CE Maxima Hunters with 100gr Steelforce broadhead. The arrows fly great with my setup. I am only shooting 268 fps.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

bowshooter73 said:


> 5 grains, 2" long.


The duravane web site says they are 3 grains. I sen them an e-mail asking them about the actual weight, but then never sent a reply....


----------

